# New build



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

This is my latest build. I have never done a wood split grip before. Foregrip is pretty unique.
Pat


----------



## Errand Boy (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey, Pat, are you sure that was your first wood split grip? Good job.

And I sure hope that I never pull up a fish that looks like the one on the foregrip.


----------



## Saltydawg1 (Sep 24, 2011)

looks good Pat


----------



## Cosh (Dec 15, 2011)

Nice work. I recognize the foregrip from a guy up in Va Beach area. He or his company had them for sale at the ICRBE many years ago. He had a process for encapsulating hat pins with Flexcoat or something. Pretty sweet looking.

http://www.rodbuilding.org/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/713/title/bad-to-the-bone/cat/all

Are they still available? Is that one of the originals or did you make it yourself?


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

That one was given to me several years ago and I can't remember who gave it to me. I have built a couple using epoxy and charms from a bracelet but I still have not used them. I didn't know anyone was making them for sale. I wouldn't mind finding more, mine aren't quite as good.
Pat


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

patfatdaddy said:


> That one was given to me several years ago and I can't remember who gave it to me. I have built a couple using epoxy and charms from a bracelet but I still have not used them. I didn't know anyone was making them for sale. I wouldn't mind finding more, mine aren't quite as good.
> Pat


That one came from Bill Stevens at the FTU rodbuilding gathering about 3 or 4 years ago. He also gave one to another builder there that I can't recall.

Those were made by Jesse Buky, a rodbuilder in Virginia Beach who has since passed on last year or so. Mudhole used to sell them at one time.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Nice looking job on the wood grips, Pat. I've had one of Jesse's "bad to the bone" encapsulations for a few yrs, but haven't used it yet. I thought it was intended to be a butt balancer, but I could be wrong. Jerry


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

You might be right about the butt balancer but my butt is big enough to balance by itself. LOL. It worked out pretty good as a foregrip. I wish the ones I made looked as good.
This won't be a wade fishing rod. It is pretty heavy.
Pat


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Again Pat it looks great!


----------



## Bullard International (Dec 9, 2011)

Really looks terrific Pat, and so unique. JT will be proud! ;-) And who gets it will even be happier!! Can't wait to see that in person at the show.


----------



## Bill Stevens (Mar 8, 2008)

*Bones*

dc1501 was given a bronze B2B the same day Pat got his - in the parking lot at FTU - Jesse originally made the pieces to be used as foregrips on salt water rods.

Here is a picture of another way they can be used.

http://www.rodbuilding.org/photopos...itle/pretty-as-a-rose-tough-as-a-boot/cat/all

Picture of Jesse Buky in his rod shop in Virginia Beack with his Pink Shark Priscilla - Jesse was noted for pulling 20 threads at time - he could complete a chevron full four axis wrap in less than 10 minutes.

http://www.rodbuilding.org/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/2248/title/jesse-buky-on-right/cat/all

I somebody will send me an address, Via IM, Swampland will send a complimentary "Bad To The Bone" to be awarded to a rodbuilder at the Texas Rodbuilders Show.


----------



## BIG BUBBA (Jan 2, 2012)

I remember Jesse from way back. Did not know he was gone.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

NO TRUBBA, BIG BUBBA
6'6" 340 pounds and still growing


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Cool build. Looks like you are also enjoying the JTOBs. I really should get a lathe some day and try my hand at handles.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Bill Stevens said:


> dc1501 was given a bronze B2B the same day Pat got his - in the parking lot at FTU - Jesse originally made the pieces to be used as foregrips on salt water rods.
> 
> Here is a picture of another way they can be used.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bill for the B2B. I thought that I had gotten it at the FTU show but couldn't remember who gave it to me. It just seemed to be a good fir with the wood grips. I tried to make some but never could get them to come out as nice as the one you gave me.
Thanks again
Pat


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Here is the butt wrap. It took me a while to finish it.
Pat


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Nice pat!!! I still have the piece that I recieved ,been waiting to build a new tarpon rod with it .


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

That's a mean looking fish and very nice work all around. Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow! you guys amaze me!


----------



## rodbuilder (Nov 26, 2008)

Real nice build Pat will you have it at the show?


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

rodbuilder said:


> Real nice build Pat will you have it at the show?


Yes, I will have it at the show along with as many finished rods as I have in stock. I have some really terrrific rods from Bill Havens, Jim Trelikes, Charlie Sexton, BD Ehler and more. These guys put my work to shame.
Pat


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Great build and an outstanding set of grips Pat... Congrats my friend!


----------

